# Drum-to-Disk Conversion Kit for 68 GTO



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of installing a Drum-to-Disk conversion kit onto our 68 GTO front end and had some questions. First, we have 14" wheels and would like to keep it stock, but I've only found one kit (OPGI) that suppose to work with 14" wheels. Has anyone ran into this issue, or have used the OPGI kit. Or, is it just better to go with 15" if you intend to install disc brakes on the front? Also, how difficult is the installation of these kits? Thanks.


----------



## old68goat (Aug 11, 2010)

I used a conversion kit from Inline Tube and it worked great. Had all parts and my 14" wheels worked great. Just make sure to get the kit for 14" wheels. Have had it 4 years now and drove my 68 GTO over 7,000 miles in May (FL to CA and back plus Kentucky and Kansas in the middle to sightsee and visit relatives) and no problems.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

old68goat, Thanks for the info. I'll look into it. Our 68 is a convertible, and we've had it garaged since 74, so it only has about 27K mile on it. We're both retired now and are going to get it running again with wheels, tires, etc. Anyway, Thanks again!


----------



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

For what it's worth, I got my 1967 GTO disc conversion from OPGI and they are SSBC brand. Front only, 14", great product, great price. I had used SSBC calipers on all four wheels on my 1967 Corvette back in the 1980's! Good product.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I've seen Right Stuff with a conversion kit as well, don't know the price but lines I've purchased from them fit perfectly.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. How difficult are these kits to install? I'm thinking since our GTO has sat in the garage for so long, it might be a good idea to replace a major part of the braking system anyway, but just a little concerned about the difficulty factor. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I converted my '69 to 4-wheel disc using Wilwood. I've got 15" wheels. It wasn't too bad to do. My experience so far with the Wilwood kit (installed in 2011) has been:
1) Just because it says "kit" don't assume that it's going to contain everything you need to finish the job. I still had to buy some extra parts (brake line fittings, hub protectors, proportioning valve, etc.)
2) Check, double check, and triple check all mounting bolts and hardware - frequently. Recommend using red Loctite on everything as insurance, and safety wire where you can. I had a rear caliper bracket work loose last year on the way home from the Power Tour. It made quite a mess of things but we were fortunate in that it didn't destroy the brake line. I was able to cap the line off, remove the wreckage, and drive home on 3 brakes.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll echo what BearGFR said, you know the measure twice cut once mantra... I haven't installed or converted a car from drum to disk but I have done countless disk brake jobs and replaced all my disk gear on my 69 so it is not a very difficult job to convert yours, IF you are mechanically inclined it shouldn't be a problem.

Things I learned about doing my lines: Make sure you have what you think you do meaning, I bought rear lines for a 69 GTO but found out when I went to install them I have a 69 Grand Prix rear end which is different than what I thought I had. also test fit your parts before installing (or place them next to each other). getting half way done and finding you don't have the right parts is frustrating at best.

Things you'll need(if you don't already know):
Flare wrenches - always use the right tools, don't use a crescent wrench.
Patience - if you replace the front to rear line it's over 6 feet long so it takes some dexterity to get it in (if the body is on the car).

If you get stainless lines you'll need to tighten, back off then retighten the fittings a few times to get them to seal/seat properly. It might be a good idea to do this before you put them on the car - which will make it easier when you install them on the car.

Brake lines around the booster are different (routing) for converted drum to disk brake systems versus OE disk brake systems - make sure they know that when you order parts/kit.

Good luck, post pics if you can... Dan


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Everyone, thanks for the info. My wife actually bought the GTO new in 68, so it's pure stock at this point - should be no surprises as to what's installed. It's a convertible, 27K miles, no power anything, no a/c.

Dan, yes understand and totally agree not to use crescent wrenches - the easiest way to round off nuts. They never stay tight. For whatever little it's worth, I was a wheeled-vehicle mechanic in the army years ago, when the engines were more like the GTO without all the pollution stuff and computer controls, but that's been a long long time ago. Hopefully, I can still do this.

Bear, Yeah, I thought it might be the case that everything won't be in the 'kit' even though that's what they claim. Not sure if it's OK to put this in the post since it's off the subject, but you indicated you have 15" wheels. We're still deciding whether we want to stay with 14" or go to 15". We're planning on getting Crager S/S Chrome wheels and new tires. We have all 14" and suppose we would have to also buy another 15" for the spare if we go 15". Seems like 14" tires are getting harder to find.

Anyway, thanks again guys.
Mike


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

i put a front disc conversion from right stuff detailing for my 70 lemans 4 door and i have 15" wheels. the kit was easy to install, but im having difficulty bleeding the system, it appears that from the guys ive talked to on here that bleeding can be a nightmare


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

704dorlemans said:


> i put a front disc conversion from right stuff detailing for my 70 lemans 4 door and i have 15" wheels. the kit was easy to install, but im having difficulty bleeding the system, it appears that from the guys ive talked to on here that bleeding can be a nightmare


I too had trouble bleeding my system. I ended up using a small vacuum pump to "pull" the fluid past the proportioning valve. After that things went swimmingly.




> originally Posted by mwatson1647
> Everyone, thanks for the info. My wife actually bought the GTO new in 68, so it's pure stock at this point - should be no surprises as to what's installed. It's a convertible, 27K miles, no power anything, no a/c.


WOW mwatson1647, that car sounds great! You have got to post pictures of her!!! 27K!!!! that is incredible!


----------

